# Comparador de Frecuencia



## Avid (May 18, 2007)

Hola con todos los del foro.
Bueno espero me puedan ayudar, necesito diseñar un comparador de frecuencia. Es decir necesito medir la frecuencia del voltage producido por un generador (es decir 220 V 60Hz), necesito medirlo y compararlo con una frecuencia que se pueda fijar.
Haver si me explico mejro, necesito un circuito que me pueda dar una señal cuando la frecuencia del generador sea mayo o menor a 60Hz.
Gracias.


----------



## ELCHAVO (May 19, 2007)

No tengo el circuito pero te voy a decir como funcionaria de la manera mas sencilla para orientarte un poco

TEMAS QUE TIENES QUE ESTUDIAR ANTES : 

amplificador operacional en modo comparador.
Circuito Integrado frecuencia a voltaje

tu circuito se compone de :

una resistencia grandisima de megas !
un circuito integrado que transformadorrme frecuencia a voltaje
dos lm358 (internamente hay dos amplificador) que es un amplificador operacional que utiliza fuente simple, osea tierra y positivo.
3 resistencia de 330 ohmios y 3 leds

primero tienes que poner una resistencia de megas para sensar la onda de fase.
cuando ya tengas reducida la señal a un valor de corriente y voltaje seguro y pequeño, la metes al circuito frecuencia voltaje y este te da un nivel de voltaje proporcional a la frecuencia, es decir entre masd frecuencia , mas voltaje y viceversa. y luego esto lo mandas a 3 amplificador operacionales en modo comparador.

vas a comparar con voltajes DC el voltaje producido por el integrado frecuencia a voltaje y ajustas los niveles de DC que corresponden a 59 hertz o menos y el otro nivel DC a comparar que corresponde a 61 hertz o mas, y el nivel correcto que es 60 hertz.

todo esto lo metes a tres comparadores y va a encender un led acorde a la lectura o correspondiente si esta alta, exacta o baja la frecuencia que esta generando el generador (valga la rebundancia )

hasta pronto


----------



## Avid (May 22, 2007)

OK, muchisimas gracias, pero bno se si me puedes ayudar con el codigo del circuito conversor de frecuencia a voltaje, a ver si em das el codigo.
Gracias


----------



## jaimepsantos (May 10, 2010)

byco dijo:
			
		

> hola tengo un problema.....espero q alguien me pueda ayudar..... veran utilizo un CI 555 en configuracion  multivibrador astable para generar frecuencias desde 1Hz  a 1MHz, esta parte  ya la tengo algo elaborada ahora el problema es que debo hacer es que un led se visulice apagado cuando la frecuencia sea menor a 50Hz y encendido cuando la frecuencia sea mayor a 100Hz.........porfa ayudenme con esto.
> 
> mi idea es utilizar un conversor de Frecuencia a voltaje para luego utilizar comparadores de voltaje pero no estoy seguro de si estoy en lo correcto o no....porfa denme una manito




Me parece gran idea solo que ten cuidado si piensas trabajar con el LM2907 la señal cuadrada del 555 no te servira debido a que trabaja a AC.


----------



## byco (May 10, 2010)

hola tengo un problema.....espero q alguien me pueda ayudar..... veran utilizo un CI 555 en configuracion multivibrador astable para generar frecuencias desde 1Hz a 1MHz, esta parte ya la tengo algo elaborada ahora el problema es que debo hacer es que un led se visulice apagado cuando la frecuencia sea menor a 50Hz y encendido cuando la frecuencia sea mayor a 100Hz.........porfa ayudenme con esto.

mi idea es utilizar un conversor de Frecuencia a voltaje para luego utilizar comparadores de voltaje pero no estoy seguro de si estoy en lo correcto o no....porfa denme una manito


----------



## Fogonazo (May 10, 2010)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/fuera-tema-36457/#post296959


----------



## byco (May 10, 2010)

disculpe cual seria la mejor opcion en vez del lm2907


----------

